# how many emporer 400s for a 180



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

how many emporer 400s for a 180 gallon? I heard these are pretty good. Also, I will have a whisper power filter 5 along with it.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I had 2 for my 100gallon. You need more filteration than just emps. It will work but it would be better if you got canisters or wet/dry. Hangons just won't cut it for a large tank.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

what type of filtration would you use for a 180 gallon, other than a wet dry? how bout 2 aquaclear 500s and 1 emporer and 1 whisper 5?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Id say two sound fit you OK. Dont forget water changes also! :smile:


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

Id say two sound fit you OK. Dont forget water changes also!

What does that mean? Did you mean, I'd say two SHOULD fit you ok?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I depends on what you are putting in the tank. With a shoal of pygos I want atleast 8 to 10X turnover per hour on my tanks. With this being said, I would get 4-5 emp400 if that was the only filtration being used. My preferance would be to add atleast one canaster to up the bio filtration and go with 3 emp400.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey Mad, what are the dimensions of your 240? How much was it? Thanks.


----------

